# Solved: Help me please to get rid of mystart!!



## GrandmaKCAT (Aug 8, 2008)

Tonight when I logged into my incredimail program it posted that there was a new update for me to download. I haven't had any trouble in the past with the program so I went ahead and downloaded the update.
Shortly after that when I went to log on to Mozilla Firefox, my homepage had been changed to mystart.com.  I tried to click on my home page but it wouldn't allow me to do that. I went to internet options and retyped in my preferred homepage and clicked apply. When I closed everything down and opened Firefox - mystart had taken over again!
Please help me get rid of this!!!  If it means I must delete Incredimail from my computer I will do so!
Thanks,
Ronnie (aka GrandmaKCAT)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you run your anti-malware scanner?

Start with Spybot. It has experience with that one. Also, scan with your anti-virus. It is probably a trojan.

If that doesn't eliminate it, go to the Malware forum, read the sticky, and post a log for the experts there.


----------



## GrandmaKCAT (Aug 8, 2008)

thank you, I'll try that next


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you look in Add/remove?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The good news is that it really is a program from Incredimail and not a trojan. The bad news is that it still may be hard to get rid of.

But look for it in Add/Remove programs, and under Incredimail. If you can't find it, try using Toolbar Cop to see how it embedded itself into the browsers and remove it. In Firefox, you may need to look under the add-ons and extensions and see if it can be removed from there.

Then use MZ Startup Manager to look through the programs that start with your computer and see if it is there. If it is, disable it.


----------



## GrandmaKCAT (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks, I'm running spybot right now. I went to Add/Remove but only saw Incredimail. I also noticed tonight that since I downloaded the update, I cannot copy and paste an item into a new email. 
I will try the other ideas too. Thank you.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

When you did the update, it gives you, right there on the dialog box, before ANYTHING is installed, the option to have the MyStart page and search engine. You simply uncheck those boxes before continuing. 

However, now that it is done, I suggest uninstalling Incredimail, which should remove the MyStart. If you want, reinstall it, and this time pay attention to the dialog boxes and UNCHECK the boxes to include the MyStart webpage and search.


----------



## GrandmaKCAT (Aug 8, 2008)

After a lot of scanning and searching (with no problems found), I closed out Incredimail with the intent of going back to Outlook Express. As I went back to Incredimail to transfer the address book, a pop up came up that allowed me to switch back to my default browser. So for now, unless it becomes more of a problem in another way, I'll just ignore it. -
If anyone knows whether this should be removed for security reasons, please let me know.
Thanks for your help!
Ronnie


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

One can also go to Start > All programs > Increditmail > Uninstall and in the dialog box that pops up, click on "upgrade to the latest version." In the next dialog box that pops up, make sure to UNCHECK the boxes for making MyStart the home page and default search engine. Once that is done, and Incredimail opens the browser, go to your preferred homepage and then click on Tools > Internet Options > and click on the button to use the page being displayed as your home page. That will put it back as the default homepage.

Then ALWAYS pay attention to installation dialog boxes!


----------



## GrandmaKCAT (Aug 8, 2008)

I was able to get to my home page finally. I usually do watch to see what is being downloaded with a program, but for some reason I either didn't see it or just wasn't paying attention! A lesson learned AGAIN for sure!
Thanks again!


----------

